# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #19: Just a Quick Update

## Eddie

*Project Update #19: Just a Quick Update*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

The first units should be going out at the end of the week.  We are shipping the ones that have the longest lead time first to ensure they reach their destination in time for the Holidays.
We got some T-Glase in from Taulman3D and it prints well on the OneUp and TwoUp although it does require you to print slowly (this is the case on EVERY printer..their recommended settings start at 15mm/s) in order to prevent sagging as it is a very liquidy filament.  It does look really cool though!
We realize that a nice video production would take a little time so for the initial units we will have an assembly video that is a little rough around the edges as far as production value is concerned to get everyone going and then do a prettier one later.  The content will remain unchanged, don't worry!
I hope everyone had a nice weekend!

----------


## ronnytedeski

Glad to hear that the first units are going out by the end of this week.  Can't wait to get mine!

----------

